# Profile Pic



## KAYLINDA (Mar 3, 2010)

My pic is the right size and shows up on the page, but when I hit "save changes" it says the upload failed.  I don't know what else to try.  Thank you for any help!


----------



## Alix (Mar 4, 2010)

Check on one of your posts and see if its the right picture. I see something new for you right now. If its not right, try emailing it to me and I'll fiddle with it to see if I can get it to go.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Alex...I just made a post and it's still the couple at the table.  My new pic is a real photo.  Thanks for helping!


----------

